
Waymo to Buy Up to 62,000 Chrysler Minivans for Ride-Hailing Service - alokrai
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/05/31/business/waymo-chrysler-minivans.html
======
mtgx
Really, Chrysler? They must've gotten a deep discount.

